# ENWorld Player Journal submission question?



## trentonjoe (Mar 27, 2003)

How long does it take for you to check them out?

If we don't hear back from you in say two weeks (or a month) can we assume you are not interested?

Do you reply to all the submissions?  Even if it is a simple no thanks?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 27, 2003)

You'll get a reply one way or the other - I don't ignore them.  That said I a) have had horrendous email problems (I've just had to change my email address due to flaky mailservers) and b) am *very* busy right now with something that affects the Journal (in a good way), so things may be a little slow.

If it's been more than a couple of weeks, though, I'd suggest resending.  The likelihood is that my old mailserver ate it.


----------



## trentonjoe (Mar 27, 2003)

Okey-dokey, thanks!

I sent it to the new one so I'll just sit tight.  

Clearly you wouldn't pass on an author of my caliber, you must not have read it yet 


BTW, you did a great job on the ENWPJ #1.  I loved it.


----------

